# Wanted - Cyclo-cross bike



## Young Un (9 Nov 2008)

New to the sport and so want a cross bike for a cheap as possible, currently ride a 50 cm compact road bike which is a 55 with a non-sloping top-tube, so looking for something that size.

WHY

Steve


----------



## Young Un (7 Dec 2008)

Still Looking

Steve


----------



## Dave5N (7 Dec 2008)

See here:

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=22981


----------



## Young Un (7 Dec 2008)

I wish I had the money to do a home build but unfortunatley dont. I am just asking as I iknow of someone who managed to pick one up for just 50 quid.

Steve


----------



## Dave5N (8 Dec 2008)

Remarkably cheap.


----------

